# Ssi/Jekyll reds



## fishdog (Oct 10, 2017)

Reds are off the beach! I'm trying to load pictures


----------



## fishdog (Oct 10, 2017)

We got some more, but they would not download. 
They were from 36" to 40" give or take (our tape only went through 36").


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 10, 2017)

What catching them on?  Headed down this weekend to try some surf fishing.  Thanks.


----------



## drmadMower (Oct 10, 2017)

HOGDIGITY!!! Wait a minute.. how far off the beach, lol! Going for a week starting Friday.. last year at this time, I went to Hatteras village the day they re-opened, had lines ripped from reels first day, skunked the rest of the week, lol. Here's hoping this fall season has something like the legendary 2013!


----------



## fishdog (Oct 11, 2017)

Catching bulls is very complex. I will give it to you step by step. 
1) go buy some dead mullet 
2) go to the beach or pier 
3) cut a big chunk of mullet on a 4/0 hook and cast it out. 
4) if you have a boat go in front of the king and prince


----------



## drmadMower (Oct 12, 2017)

fishdog said:


> Catching bulls is very complex. I will give it to you step by step.
> 1) go buy some dead mullet
> 2) go to the beach or pier
> 3) cut a big chunk of mullet on a 4/0 hook and cast it out.
> 4) if you have a boat go in front of the king and prince



Headed down tomorrow!
1)Will buy 20 lbs Mullet(+nets, seine,drop and cast)
2)Try Beach(North and Pier)
3)Cut 'chunks' (and go 2,4,6,8,10, and 18/0 hooks onto 12)
poles
4)drink honey mead and watch boats

Thanks, was hoping 'Reds are off the beach!' might mean running the surf lines! (If you see 4 guys with like poles and one BIGGG cart, stop by for a cupfull)


----------



## Scallen (Oct 12, 2017)

fishdog said:


> .....
> 4) if you have a boat go in front of the king and prince



...and get yourself stranded. Hope no one actually does that in anything bigger than a surf board.


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 12, 2017)

Fished the north jetty (north side of jetty, incoming tide) out of St. Mary's Wednesday, there about four hours, caught six bull reds and a mess of whiting.  Chummed with shrimp heads from seining the night before we went.  Used blue crab halves (caught seining) for the red fish and shrimp for the whiting.
.


----------



## fishdog (Oct 12, 2017)

*Why*



Scallen said:


> ...and get yourself stranded. Hope no one actually does that in anything bigger than a surf board.


I was there in 18 to 22' of water


----------



## Scallen (Oct 12, 2017)

fishdog said:


> I was there in 18 to 22' of water



I do hear they are there, no doubt. But as you round that corner you can go from that 22' to nothing in a hurry - and they move, so the sand bars this year are not the sand bars next year.


----------



## fishdog (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't think google is a good navigation tool, but go ahead. Last week and for a bunch of years, people go there to fish. If you use real navigation maps you might notice a shipping lane that runs through there.


----------



## Scallen (Oct 13, 2017)

fishdog said:


> I don't think google is a good navigation tool, but go ahead. Last week and for a bunch of years, people go there to fish. If you use real navigation maps you might notice a shipping lane that runs through there.



You mean like NOAA chart 11506, that shows all the shoals in front of that area? I guess it comes down to how far "in front of" is, but it is certainly an area to be careful in.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 13, 2017)

fishdog said:


> I don't think google is a good navigation tool, but go ahead. Last week and for a bunch of years, people go there to fish. If you use real navigation maps you might notice a shipping lane that runs through there.



This^^^^^...that has been a well know spot to fish for years.  The famous King and Prince whiting bite occurs in that very spot.  Any given weekend you can see plenty of boats there.  Shoals are easy to navigate with minimal electronics.  Got to go to know I guess.


----------



## fishdog (Oct 14, 2017)

Mexican Squealer said:


> This^^^^^...that has been a well know spot to fish for years.  The famous King and Prince whiting bite occurs in that very spot.  Any given weekend you can see plenty of boats there.  Shoals are easy to navigate with minimal electronics.  Got to go to know I guess.



I have fished it for years and there are sand bars and they do move, but it's not bad at all. And the rewards are great.


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 15, 2017)

Wife and I went to the north beach of Jekyll Friday, fished for about four hours using cut mullet, caught 5 bull reds and a 54" Lemon shark.  Went back Saturday for two hours after seining and caught one more bull red.   If you're going to surf fish for bull reds, now would be a good time.


----------



## fishdog (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't know if I want anything to do with 5 bulls! 
That's a bunch of work!


----------



## Scallen (Oct 16, 2017)

Tried to go out front of the island Saturday, but the chop was just too big to stay out there and we got tired of being thrown around after about 20 min. Did get a nice bull in the sound off the north end of Jekyll.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Oct 16, 2017)

Glad to hear the bite is in full swing.  GKF will be down there this weekend trying to get hooked up!


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 16, 2017)

A buddy and I went to the St. Mary's jetty today, fished about 6 hours, caught and released 8 bull reds and took home a mess of whiting.  Had a great time.


----------



## jugliner (Oct 18, 2017)

Fishdog - I wanted to thank you for your post!  Last wednesday the wife and I were fishing by Cumberland and trying to get on some bull reds.  My bro and sis in law were down from Ohio too, in their boat, and he really wanted a big red.  We were talking about looking into the K&P, and came home and saw your thread.  We went over Thursday morning and in a couple hours my wife and I boated a half dozen, and my bro and sis in law got about that many too.  As new folks to the area I really appreciate the help you guys give on here!  (We were the ones running around in the blue Pioneer 197 with the wiener dog on the seat.)

jl


----------

